# Sig Request



## Okami-Fan (Jun 7, 2007)

ok so im getting bored of my current one and i want to show respect to K-1 
so heres my request i want a Ray Sefo Sig i will pay the person that makes it 10000 points as soon as i get my points from the aerts fight haha


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Use this template for your request.

http://www.mmaforum.com/graphics-showroom/37289-mma-forum-graphics-section-request-template.html


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

MLS said:


> Use this template for your request.
> 
> http://www.mmaforum.com/graphics-showroom/37289-mma-forum-graphics-section-request-template.html


Thanx MLS.. Yes sir follow the RULES or nothing will get done..


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

Are you saying that you're going to pay them with points you haven't even won yet? I know that you already promised 6,000 of those to someone for posting some videos for you. 

:dunno:


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

We could just break his knees if he didn't pay up!


----------



## Okami-Fan (Jun 7, 2007)

i will don't worry. Aerts won't lose


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

If you post it in the right template I'll try to work on something for you.


----------



## Okami-Fan (Jun 7, 2007)

i've been trying to find good Sefo pics but it's been hard and i can't get the url from his site. so thats the probelm i got right now


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Here's his website http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.raysefo.com/images/ray_back.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.raysefo.com/history.html&h=350&w=233&sz=10&hl=en&start=8&tbnid=A4esCleoNR3MOM:&tbnh=120&tbnw=80&prev=/images%3Fq%3DRay%2Bsefo%26gbv%3D2%26hl%3Den%26sa%3DG

and a few good pics I found of him


----------



## Okami-Fan (Jun 7, 2007)

The Request:

I want a sick Ray Sefo banner please!


Pics:








- Left second picture you got








- Middle first picture you got








- Rightlast picture you got


Title: SugarFoot


Sub-Text: "You Can't Touch This"


More Sub-Text: O.F.


Colors:Red , Blue, White


Size: 400 x 200


Avatar?: NO

also i know his site i just couldn't get the pictures url for the img


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I came up with 2 designs. I don't really like them and don't think they came out too well but if you like them that's cool. If you don't I understand.


----------



## Okami-Fan (Jun 7, 2007)

i kinda like the second one not a hug fan of the first one. i also don't think they came out to great
oh and i would like to change something
the O.F. doesn't look good so just take it off


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I agree the first one sucks, the second is much better but still not great. I'll take off the O.F.


----------



## Okami-Fan (Jun 7, 2007)

kk yeah the first one didn't go togather good at all hhaa


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Here it is with the O.F. taken off.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Are you gonna pay me the 10000 points you promised since you went with my sig?


----------

